# Retaining wall concrete base -- how thick?



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Previous owners of my house built (or had someone build) a mortared fieldstone retaining wall along half the length of the property line. (The neighboring lot is uphill from us.) For unknown reasons they didn't complete the full length of the wall, but left us a big pile of stones. I want to try my hand at completing the wall.

It would be about 30" high, to match the completed portion, even though along the uncompleted portion the neighbor's land is only about a foot higher than ours.

I've done research and know that (besides drain pipe, weepholes, aggregate backfill, etc.) I need a concrete base because it will be mortared fieldstone. The one thing I can't find is: How deep and wide does this base need to be? I can't tell what the existing wall has -- I'd have to dig up a concrete walkway to find out. Is there some formula based on the height and thickness of the wall? Climate? (NJ)

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

RDS said:


> The one thing I can't find is: How deep and wide does this base need to be?


Here's why you can't find it
http://www.geotechnicalinfo.com/retaining_walls_technical_guidance.html

If you can supply estimates or default values for the material properties asked for, in principle the whole wall can be designed or an existing wall can be analyzed. If this article doesn't put you to sleep, first.


----------

